# Live Broadcast of the National Cyclo-Cross Championship



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2018)

Times shown in the link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/42637057


----------



## Rooster1 (12 Jan 2018)

Gonna be muddy!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

As being discussed HERE!


----------



## Crackle (12 Jan 2018)

As there is already another thread, I'll just close this and Colin has already provided the link to it.


----------

